# CB Summerstock 2011.... Where are you going?



## Footer (Mar 15, 2011)

Its mid March, time to start seeing summerstock contracts. So, CB'ers where are you going this year? I don't have my contract yet so I am not posting my gig yet.... but if you do... let us know!

.....and if you have not started looking for summerstock work yet.... DO IT NOW!

Landing a Summerstock Job - ControlBooth


----------



## Drmafreek (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, this will be my second year as Technical Director for Endstation Theatre's Blue Ridge Summer Theatre Festival. It's a fairly young company, but we get a chance to work both indoors and outdoors, which is nice.

I also want to plug where some of my students are working. I've got one student working at Williamstown Theatre Festival, another at Theatre West Virginia, a third at Flatrock Playhouse, and a fourth at University of Findlay. Four others are still waiting or judging their offers. It's exciting as an educator to see so many doing so well.


----------



## LXPlot (Mar 15, 2011)

I can't really find much for HS students....

Drmafreek, does your college really make you have the sentence stating that your opinions aren't theirs? That seems really unusual for an institute of higher learning.


----------



## CSCTech (Mar 15, 2011)

Not exactly sure what the term means, but I am a HS student looking for a summer internship, heck a job even, but i'll take what I can get . 
Any tips? I'm pretty well experienced in lighting design and operation aswell as audio, for my age that is. Currently a Freshman. 

Should I just wait, or have others had any luck finding internships young?


----------



## Footer (Mar 15, 2011)

I hire interns at the HS age, usually as run crew for shows. Its non paid, no housing, etc, etc.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Mar 15, 2011)

CSCTech said:


> Not exactly sure what the term means, but I am a HS student looking for a summer internship, heck a job even, but i'll take what I can get .
> Any tips? I'm pretty well experienced in lighting design and operation aswell as audio, for my age that is. Currently a Freshman.
> 
> Should I just wait, or have others had any luck finding internships young?



Biggest problem with hiring young is the insurance coverage of some performance venues prevent them from hiring below the age of 16 or 18. If the position is a volunteer position, they can sometimes get around that requirement. I was able to get on as a volunteer at my local college's program that way.


----------



## Drmafreek (Mar 16, 2011)

LXPlot said:


> I can't really find much for HS students....
> 
> Drmafreek, does your college really make you have the sentence stating that your opinions aren't theirs? That seems really unusual for an institute of higher learning.


 
Currently it is in place as a "Better safe than sorry" situation. The internet is a fickle thing, and since I sometimes give advice, I feel it covers my bases, at least minimally.


----------



## meghanpotpie (Mar 17, 2011)

Heading to Kilgore, TX as the Master Carp for Texas Shakespeare Festival.


----------



## rochem (Mar 17, 2011)

CSCTech said:


> Not exactly sure what the term means, but I am a HS student looking for a summer internship, heck a job even, but i'll take what I can get .
> Any tips? I'm pretty well experienced in lighting design and operation aswell as audio, for my age that is. Currently a Freshman.
> 
> Should I just wait, or have others had any luck finding internships young?


 
We just had a nice thread on this a few months ago: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/education-career-development/23045-too-young-summer-stock.html.

As others have said, landing any kind of a steady job while a freshman in high school will be difficult if not impossible. Like Footer said, your best bet is probably to volunteer at summerstock houses as a follow spot operator, PA, run crew, and so on. If there's a theatre near you that you can convince someone to drive you to every day, it would probably be a lot of fun and a good way to get your foot in the door.


----------



## lightingguy1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well gosh!

Im Only *14 Yrs old* and Im a _*paid*_ freelancer at the PAC here in town. 


Of course, I can't do anthing(legally) but stay in the booth and operate our console.


*Being a child laborer is great! *Beats getting paid an allowance!


----------



## avkid (Mar 22, 2011)

lightingguy1 said:


> *Being a child laborer is great! *Beats getting paid an allowance!


 That's a great quote.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm heading to Jackson, Mi for Michigan Shakespeare Festival.


----------



## rochem (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll be working as an intern at PRG: Secaucus for the summer, and I'll be living right in the middle of Manhattan. If anyone's around the New York area and wants to get together for lunch or show me around their theatre or anything like that, shoot me a message!


----------



## Tex (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm going fishing!


----------



## shiben (Apr 27, 2011)

Mercedes said:


> I'm heading to Jackson, Mi for Michigan Shakespeare Festival.


 
Ill be in Saugatauk Michigan working with Mason Street Warehouse as an electrician and board operator which I dont think is summer stock but it has a summer season. At any rate, I might have to swing by Jackson and see a show at some point.


----------



## Mercedes (May 2, 2011)

Do so! I hear Tartuffe is going to be pretty good. I'm an ASM there, so shoot me a PM if you are coming and I'll meet up


----------



## metti (May 14, 2011)

Not quite a summerstock, but I'll be with the Commonwealth Shakespeare Company doing Shakespeare on the Common here in Boston. If anyone is going to be around these parts during the run you should drop by. Commshakes puts on productions at an extremely high level of professionalism and they're free to attend if you don't mind sitting on a picnic blanket or low beach chair. If you do come make sure to introduce yourself, I'll be the dude in the harness.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 29, 2011)

Also not quite summerstock, but I was perusing PRG's website and noticed that they have a listing for internships. Since there was no application date, you may still qualify to get in on the summer or fall program as they have several cities listed. Application and information is available on their website.


----------



## MrsFooter (May 29, 2011)

My, how things have changed in a few months. Not going to summer stock anymore, are ya Footer?


----------



## sparkycircuit (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm going to be an electrics intern at Williamstown Theatre Festival. Excited!


----------



## Drmafreek (Jun 3, 2011)

sparkycircuit said:


> I'm going to be an electrics intern at Williamstown Theatre Festival. Excited!


 
That is wonderful. Talk to Derek, the paint intern. He's a student of mine that just graduated.


----------



## jglodeklights (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm currently at Theatre by the Sea in Matunuck, Rhode Island. Theater in a barn! Truly is a summer camp for us grown up theater kids. Beats running spot for the Eagles Cheerleading Auditions by quite a bit!


----------



## avkid (Jun 12, 2011)

rochem said:


> I'll be working as an intern at PRG: Secaucus for the summer, and I'll be living right in the middle of Manhattan. If anyone's around the New York area and wants to get together for lunch or show me around their theatre or anything like that, shoot me a message!


 I'm in the NY Metro area quite frequently this summer.


----------

